# DH jersey Photoshop template??



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anybody have a blank jersey template in Photoshop??

I'm trying to design something unique for personal wear....


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.fileden.com/files/13537/jersey.psd

I whipped this up in about 5 minutes.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.hotshoppedesigns.com/

Click on the 'templates' at the top of the screen... these are they guys who make my jersey's.. not to mention sam hill's as well


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> http://www.hotshoppedesigns.com/
> 
> Click on the 'templates' at the top of the screen... these are they guys who make my jersey's.. not to mention sam hill's as well


More or less what I'm looking for. Thanks.


----------

